
Craigslist (and Silicon Valley) Greatly Offends The NY Times - aaronbrethorst
http://uncrunched.com/2012/07/29/craigslist-and-silicon-valley-greatly-offends-the-ny-times/
======
sytelus
This article has no real defense or data points of CL, just bunch of words
trying to provoke emotions. Title is also designed to be link bait by equating
critic of CL with entire Silicon Valley.

I wonder if the author of the post understands the problem here or has some
other hidden agenda. It is very clear that CL had no reason to send lawyers if
a guy was not even scrapping their website. The fact is CL has effectively
become monopoly by levering network effect. This network effect had been
created by gaining trust of users and its "public good" philosophy. In my
view, CL's actions have betrayed those users. Now they are more concerned with
saving their business and stopping others to become more popular. Because of
lack of resources they can't invest in new innovations but they also don't
want others to do it either. They have created a fence around data which is
not even owned by them.

A company that preaches "public good" and then goes out to hires top tier
lawyers for "copyright violations" isn't doing "unqualified good thing".

------
vampirechicken
If the people who put their data into CL wanted their data in the other apps,
they'd put it there.

If you photocopied my rolodex, and started calling all of my contacts, I'd
come after you too.

